# what do you shoot



## 25for25 (Jul 11, 2005)

i was wondering what all you all use to take down those great birds in which we call geese. could you please tell me what kind of shells you use and what size and shot. i still have not found those shells that i can stick with, becuase there is so many to choose from. thanks


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Expert HV 3" BB


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I normally use Remington Steel Shot. Normally #3s or #4s. No need for anything bigger.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I used to shoot Winchester Expert HV in 3" #2's and #4's and the occasional 3.5" #2 or BB but this year I think I'm gonna run some Kents through the gun.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Whatevers cheap in 1's for early, BB's mid season, ounce and a half BBB's late. I go for effect!! 

Usually Estates.

Although I'm considering going retro and dig out the old 870 SP and shooting srtictly 3" for early. :biggrin:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

3" Federal #2's September thru December.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

3" whatever in #1's and #2's.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

During duck season 3" 1's. Once the big bird's are legal I chuck 3 and a half inch 1's for ducks and geese. Once the duck season is over I might step up to BB's. As far as brands, I prefer Kent but have shot Winchesters.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Kent - 3 1/2" BB 1560 fps or Kent 3" BB...1560 FPS. Ducks/geese.

Kent 3" 1's for snows.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Geese: 10ga 3.5" Federal BBB's @ 1500 fps

Ducks: Early 12ga 3" Federal 4's @ 1550 fps
Late 12ga 3" Federal 2's @ 1550 fps


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Kent 3" 1's for geese
Kent 3" 2's - 3's for ducks


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Kent 3 1/2 inch BB


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nowadays, all I shoot for waterfowl are the winchester experts...they're both good and cheap. A case of 3" goes for $69.99.

Don't worry about being able to shoot farther, worry about getting the birds closer and shells will never be a problem. :wink:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

A buddy and myself went out yesterday and shot a bunch of loads just to test out patterns. Set up an 18" target which is supposed to be 36" at 40 yards. We ran all of the loads through a Patternmaster and the results were sorta suprising. Of course Hevi-Shot won with a total of 30 pellets on the target, the new federal high density also finished with 30 pellets. But the next best finisher was Kent Faststeel with 29 on target. the Xpert and Remington had around 17-20 pellets, While Kent Impact was less than that. Another new load that patterend out nicely was Hevi-steel it had around 25 or so pellets. All these loads were 3" #2 and around the 1 & 3/8 oz. Just thought I would post this up to share some of the information. I mean the target might have been smaller , so we couldn't see the whole pattern, but the 18" target gave a pretty close to life size target.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I shoot 3.5 inch Expert HV #2s at everything that way I dont ever hafta worry whats in my gun.


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Our crew shoots fed. premium 3.5inch heavy high velocity 1 and a half [email protected] 1500fps.and if its dry, we shoot kent faststeel,but dont get them wet or there all done.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I use 3" 1550 ft/sec Kents for geese in BB thru a Remington steel full choke tube in Saskatchewan cycles the 1100 without jamming


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

win. supreme 3" BB or fed. 3" BB

get em in there close enough and all the size and speed doesnt matter anymore. this 1500 fps craze is good if guys are shootin in range, but i think some guys forget that steel is hard, which is not good compaired to a softer shot. they get out hunting and think that they can really reach something with these formarly unheard of speeds, but what ends up happening is that hard steel hits a bone in the wing and breaks it but bounces off the breast feathers causeing no death blow and you got yourself another cripple chase on your hands.


----------

